# Makita plunge cut saw



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried one out yet?

Makita SP6000K 6-1/2" Plunge Circular Saw at Tools Plus 

It's a little less money than the Festool and I need one for the field workers. I'm thinking of grabbing it before the price goes up. I'd like to keep my TS55 in the shop where it's safe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason- Pluses, fits festool rails, festool fits their rails. Their rails are a bit cheaper. The Makita has a -2 to 48 degree range, anti-tip thingy but, it is missing a riving knife. Other than that, it would seem to be a good one to put in the hands of the ones who didn't have to buy it.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't have one yet, but after watching the demo video on JLC Online ( http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jlconline.storefront ) it's on my list. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

DavidC said:


> I don't have one yet, but after watching the demo video on JLC Online ( http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jlconline.storefront ) it's on my list.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


That's a good video David, thanks for the link. I wouldn't wait to long to pull the trigger. All the other rail saws are about $800 to $900 and I'm sure once the Makita gets in a few hands it will be up there too.

Only $339.00 right now, almost unbelievable!!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

WOW! That's a good price! I'm fighting the urge........mortgage.........saw.....hmmmm


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarriorWithWood said:


> WOW! That's a good price! I'm fighting the urge........mortgage.........saw.....hmmmm


Pay the bills, if you want it, we will work something out:thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

buy it and we'll work it out, then you can take your festool back to the shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whos takin the festool back:shutup:next he will be taking the multimaster and giving us a dremel


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

:w00t::shutup:

Actually Tom, the Makita is as good if not better then the festool according to the reviews. It will also work on Jason's 100" festool track. My 2 favorite features are the ability to bevel to 48 degrees (festool will only go to 45) and it locks into the track for those big bevels.

What about the blades, I read it and I don't see the blade costs.:blink:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm..:shifty:
crosses the TS55 off tools to buy list/adds sp6000k to the list/bumps to top of list.


----------



## The Forest (Dec 11, 2007)

I love mine so far. One week in.

You can't go wrong with the Festool. But... the SPOOOK saw is comparably really well put together, compatable with Festool products, has nice additional features, and a couple hundy cheaper.

No question, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Forest, what about the blade costs? Do you get them online?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

FowlOne said:


> hmmmmmmmmm..:shifty:
> crosses the TS55 off tools to buy list/adds sp6000k to the list/bumps to top of list.


Watch out, Warner is close enough
to give you the "Green disease." :laughing:

Anyone ever tell you that 
you look a lot like Bear Bryant? :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Watch out, Warner is close enough
> to give you the "Green disease." :laughing:


Hey!! The Makita would make a good muck rail saw for me. I am considering buying their long rail as it is a bit cheaper than Festool's.

All the other bits and pieces are the same price including blades. 35 bucks is pretty cheap for the quality of blade you get for these kinds of saws.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey!! The Makita would make a good muck rail saw for me. I am considering buying their long rail as it is a bit cheaper than Festool's.
> 
> All the other bits and pieces are the same price including blades. 35 bucks is pretty cheap for the quality of blade you get for these kinds of saws.


Did you see where he is?
Just west of Ft.Wayne.


And....he looks an *awful lot*
like Bear Bryant.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Did you see where he is?
> Just west of Ft.Wayne.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and I just came back From CC (columbia city) the other day.
I have future in-laws that live that way. Its only like one road from here to there as well.

I had to look up Bear Bryant but, something is fishy!!


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Watch out, Warner is close enough
> to give you the "Green disease." :laughing:


I've been fighting it for a while now, like my green to much to spend it on "THE" green


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just give in, you can then use the Green to make the green a lot faster.


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

neolitic said:


> And....he looks an *awful lot*
> like Bear Bryant.


Greatest coach of all time :thumbsup:
I grew up down in bama, it's pure tourcher living up here in Irish country:bangin:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just give in, you can then use the Green to make the green a lot faster.


Probably will when i get over my hilti fetish


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice.....I think I need to buy 3 of those!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

FowlOne said:


> Greatest coach of all time :thumbsup:
> I grew up down in bama, it's pure tourcher living up here in Irish country:bangin:


See, we gotta 'splain Bear
to the kids on here. :laughing:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

neolitic said:


> See, we gotta 'splain Bear
> to the kids on here. :laughing:


 
haha, i'm actually impressed an Indiana guy picked him out...:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

For anyone wondering about the blades.



> I'm the guy who wrote the tracks saw review in JLC. I looked at the blades but there wasn't space to cover them in the article.
> 
> The Makita and Dewalt take 20 mm x 165 mm blades. They are completely interchangeable. I know because I swapped them to see if they'd fit. The Festool takes 20 mm x 160 mm blades - that will fit on the Makita and Dewalt. The 160 mm blade will give you slightly less depth of cut (on the Dewalt and Makita).
> 
> ...


http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461697&postcount=60

Just figured I'd pass it on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, Festool just changed their blades so that all of them have the same kerf. Enough people complained about different kerf's and the splinter strip so Festool changed.


----------



## Southern Build (Feb 25, 2009)

It looks like Tool Plus is now out of the saws ... Maybe they are planing a quick price increase also.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll let you know................


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

WOW, that was fast!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason, I want to see Makita's Systainer. It's variable speed right? You are going to let the field guys use it right? Let me know how it holds up to the grunts abuse!!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Dude, I'm no grunt. I am the "field guy" that will be using it though. Yes it's a variable speed saw.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am taking the plunge and getting the makita...however, how is the accuracy when you couple two 55" tracks together? I don't have room for the long track, but could store the shorter ones much easier. Do they couple nice? Do the Festool couplers work with the Makita rails?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Found it cheaper here:

http://www.wholesalepowertools.com/...2-plunge-circular-saw-with-55-guide-rail.html


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I am taking the plunge and getting the makita...however, how is the accuracy when you couple two 55" tracks together? I don't have room for the long track, but could store the shorter ones much easier. Do they couple nice? Do the Festool couplers work with the Makita rails?



I would just get the TS-55, tried and proven and you don't have to mix and match parts and accessories.

I join rails all the time without issue.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Havent heard alot about the makita plunge. The TS-55 is obviously great. I use the Dewalt but am thinking of getting the TS-55 soon. The makita might be a bit cheaper but the others are proven. Or atleast that is what I think.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

alboston said:


> Havent heard alot about the makita plunge. The TS-55 is obviously great. I use the Dewalt but am thinking of getting the TS-55 soon. The makita might be a bit cheaper but the others are proven. Or atleast that is what I think.


yeah kind of, Festool came out with the first rail guided saw in the 60's.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

does the makita have a riving knife?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I see no advantages to going Green on this tool. Imitation is the highest form of flattery, and it also leads to better products. The Makita has some nice features that the Festool does not and a nice price too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

s. donato said:


> does the makita have a riving knife?


No it does not. Which I think is the best feature of this type of saw.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> yeah kind of, Festool came out with the first rail guided saw in the 60's.


Hey Warner, Can you recommend a supplier for the green stuff. No one in my neck of the woods has them and few have even heard of them.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

griz said:


> Hey Warner, Can you recommend a supplier for the green stuff. No one in my neck of the woods has them and few have even heard of them.


Here you go.  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Festool+dealers+in+California


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

I've used the Festool ts55 extensively and bought the Makita. I prefer the Makita, have used it for over a year and would make this purchase again in a heartbeat.

I far prefer the depth adjustment on the Makita: a twist lock vs. the pinch and slide of the Festool. Way smoother. Also, for bevels, the makita locks into the rail which the Festool doesn't.

Of course, you can argue that I would prefer the Makita that I own over the Festools that I have used, but I can tell you honestly - and much to my dismay - that on the jobsite the other carpenters would almost always grab the Makita before the Festool: I believe because the depth adjustment, but not sure, could also be because the Makita has more power.

80% + of the time it is used on sheet goods, with the remaining on hardwood, and I haven't noticed the lack of riving knife. I always curse the clumsy depth adjustment of the Festool, though.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll tell you what that saw most have cut at least a thousand lf. at Jason's job alone and it's still going strong. I'll buy another one that's for sure.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just bought it. I got the saw, two 55" tracks, Festool track connectors, and a set of clamps for ~$525 shipped....


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got it today and the festool rail connectors do work....two 55" tracks gives plenty of rail to cut down 4x8 sheet goods.








Just after un packing










Sitting on a chunk of 8' ply









Two rails joined together with the saw.


Seems to cut the ply and pine nice...but it does burn the wood some...I don't know if its the blade or what. the 48 tooth count blade seems a bit on the steep side if you ask me. I see they make a 28 tooth blade with a 15 degree hook....I think that will help.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I was using the saw today to cut a bunch of sheet goods and actually started to pay real close attention to the saw and how it was cutting...I found that the blade was SLIGHTY out of parallel with the guide....I then took the time to look how the saw was attached to its base and found that there is room for adjustment in the mounting screws, both front and rear.... quick 5 min adjusting and it was going WAY better then before.

Just thought I would share incase some one else gets one and has the same prob bob.

Other then that its been great.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The ts-55 has a slight bit of toe-in from the factory, that is how they design them.
The makita may have that same thing as well.

I get a bit of burning at the end of a cut if I am reaching to finish it or if I pull the saw right up.

The 48t blade is pretty good for most plywoods, great for cross cutting. If you are doing a lot of rips, get the 28t as well.
Now you need a dust extractor. 

Take a dust bag off of something and put it on the saw, you will have to empty it after every couple cuts but, it beats the no dust extractor mess.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...It was burning the whole cut and you could hear the saw slowing up. At first I thought it was the blade....but then realized it was too much. Mine actually had toe OUT....which is why I really started looking closer...at the end of on 8' rip, the blade would be cutting 1/32 off the guide...I could raise the saw and if I repluged it, it would come down where it should (against the rubber on the guide)...so I knew the blade was doing something funny. I spent the time and got it as parallel as I could...but knowing you have toe in, I might try that. 

Toe in make sense...helps keep the saw on the rail....i guess, altho I never had a problems with it pulling the rail or trying to pull off the rail...

The makita seems like a great tool, but I am sure the difference between it and FESTOOL is the money spend on these finer items...such as final set-up....and that shows with the FESTOOL being more money. 

I do plan on getting the 28 tooth blade as well...I am sure that will help speed things along.

Do I regret the Makita choice over FESTOOL? No...but it seems I will have to go over the saw and check all the adjustments to make sure they are dead on. If you don't want to be bothered...get a FESTOOL. Altho the rail lock to keep the saw from tipping...is kinda cool...so is the -1 to 48* bevel (not sure if FESTOOL has this...Warner will tell us I am sure)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The amount of toe-in on my 55 is about the thickness of a business card.

The riving knife on the festool may help combat some of the burning.

I know I am glad it is there, I would have had a hand full today with a 16' rip I was making. the sock would have bound the blade without the riving knife.

Told you that rail saws were the cat's ass.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...put a wedge in kerf to keep the boards spread as you cut....

If I had a shop...a full size shop....a table saw with a full size outfeed support would be preferrable...its just faster...altho I have yet to try the FESTOOL parallel guides....which I might caugh up the money for...MAYBE... 


HOWEVER...not having a shop, the rail saw is GREAT to size things up that would otherwise be cumbersome over a table saw....and being I can store it, and two 55" inch rails in the back cab of my Ford Ranger...I always have it with me...which helps get me out of jams.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> The amount of toe-in on my 55 is about the thickness of a business card.


 
Noted, and I will set the Makita up like that tommorrow and see how it performs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ... I am glad it is there...the sock would have bound the blade without the riving knife..



What the hell was the sock doing near the blade.:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> What the hell was the sock doing near the blade.:whistling:laughing::laughing:


 It was a typo, not a Freudian slip, I swear.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> ...put a wedge in kerf to keep the boards spread as you cut....
> 
> 
> Noted, and I will set the Makita up like that tommorrow and see how it performs.


Putting a wedge in and cutting is awkward.

I think you have to rig-up the festool parallel guides to fit the makita rails.
That is do to the anti-tip lip on the makita rails.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Putting a wedge in and cutting is awkward.
> 
> I think you have to rig-up the festool parallel guides to fit the makita rails.
> That is do to the anti-tip lip on the makita rails.


 
I will have to look closer if I choose to do that....:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was a typo, not a Freudian slip, I swear.:laughing:



Ya, sure.:whistling:whistling:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Saw is cutting GREAT, thanks Warner... Used it a bunch today.

This is another tool that would be even better in a shop. About half way through the day I took my extention cord, threw it up and over a pipe in the ceiling...now I had a suspended outlet above my work....no more cord getting in the way or caught on stuff. If I had a shop I would also suspend a vac hose.....that would be freaking SWEET!

FYI, is Cherry on MDF. The table is OSB...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Now you need a tool activated dust extractor and you would have no mess at all.:whistling:laughing:

Would this fit in the end of makita's rail?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Now you need a tool activated dust extractor and you would have no mess at all.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:devil2::devil2::devil2:



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Warner I was looking at the new festool vacs today and noticed they have cloth bags. Any ideas if they will fit ours?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Warner I was looking at the new festool vacs today and noticed they have cloth bags. Any ideas if they will fit ours?


Nope. They cant use them with the current CT's. The new ones have a completely set-up that makes that new fabric bag self cleaning.

No more suction loss until the bag is full. 

I pre-ordered a CT-26, I need a vac outside and inside ( I will leave my ct-22 hooked to just my kapex) 

Plus the fabric bag should stop the bag puncture's


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Fein makes some good tool activated vacs. I use one for my dewalt track saw. My setup is orange and yellow. Not all green.


----------

